# Downloading from Feedbooks.com



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I read in one of the FAQs that Feedbooks.com was a source of free books for Kindle (specifically www.feedbooks.com/kindleguide).  I can get to the site but then I get an error message that windows can't download the files since it doesn't recognize the file type or what software was used to create the file.  Is feedbooks.com worth the effort and if so how do I solve this problem?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Feedbooks is good for free classic books.

http://www.feedbooks.com/help/kindle is the help page.

Are you sure you are just saving the file as you download it, not trying to open it?

L


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope, just trying to save the guide and then send to Kindle, but it won't download.  went to the help page and it's NO help.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

WestPointer1968 said:


> Nope, just trying to save the guide and then send to Kindle, but it won't download. went to the help page and it's NO help.


I just downloaded it and it took two seconds.

I know some people have opened the experimental browser on their Kindle and downloaded the catalog that way. Have you tried that?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The file extension of the file that you're trying to download is MOBI.

The short answer is, install the free Mobipocket reader on your computer.

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/ProductDetailsReader.asp

The long answer is that anyone who does not have some kind of reader that can decipher *.mobi files installed on their computer will get an error because the MIME type isn't registered with Windows.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> The long answer is that anyone who does not have some kind of reader that can decipher *.mobi files installed on their computer will get an error because the MIME type isn't registered with Windows.


Ah HA! Thank you Jeff! I learned something new today!

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Speaking of MIME type, Sir Sterndale Bennett had me fooled.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, I learned something new too.  Downloaded the Mobi reader.  Mobiepockets seems like another good source of books.  Are they often cheaper than Amazon for the same book?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

WestPointer1968 said:


> Thanks Jeff, I learned something new too. Downloaded the Mobi reader. Mobiepockets seems like another good source of books. Are they often cheaper than Amazon for the same book?


The books for sale at Mobipocket are in the secure (encrypted) mobipocket format and won't work on the Kindle. Yes, Amazon owns the company but their books aren't compatible!

L


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I used experimental browser to download the file. After meeting the learning curve to figure out how to sign on, it was quick and easy. I have already grown to love feedbooks. It works wonderfully and the books are easy to get. It can be a bit slow on the downloads at times though. Remember to update the file (from the welcome screen) periodically as they add new works frequently.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello John,

Glad I could help.

Amazon.com picks up books that have been submitted to the Mobipocket eBook system and lists them on their Kindle pages so as a Kindle owner you can choose the lower of the two. The Mobipocket technology is state-of-the art and their tools are the best that I’ve seen. With their free creator you can convert all kinds of raw files so they can be read on mobile devices and smart-phones.


Jeff


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the Mobipocket tools! I have used them (Reader and Creator) to convert pdf's, and I am also using the Reader to organize my non-Amazon books. With MR, I can keep all my non-Amazon books together, sort them, add info on them, rate them, etc, PLUS I don't have to keep them all on my Kindle.

I agree that they make great tools for e-books.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

At the risk of telling you something you already know: you can convert various formats (DOC, HTML, PDF, etc.) to OPF files and then upload them to your Kindle with the USB cable or (thanks to Ann Von Hagel) email them to your Kindle.

Jeff


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you Jeff.  The Mobipocket reader works pretty easy.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

OK one question about Mobi/Kindle if you please.  When in Mobi, when  I click "send" it copied the book to my Kindle F drive and created a seperate folder called "ebooks".  So the book is on by Kindle, but I can't seem to access it on my Kindle unless I move it from the "ebook" folder to "doucments" folder.  


I tried reading the manual chapter 8 but a bit unclear how to access folders on my Kindle.
Thank you 
kev


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Florida Kev said:


> OK one question about Mobi/Kindle if you please. When in Mobi, when I click "send" it copied the book to my Kindle F drive and created a seperate folder called "ebooks". So the book is on by Kindle, but I can't seem to access it on my Kindle unless I move it from the "ebook" folder to "doucments" folder.
> 
> I tried reading the manual chapter 8 but a bit unclear how to access folders on my Kindle.
> Thank you
> kev


You can only access the folders on the Kindle using the USB cable. Then it shows up as a drive and you just use Windows explorer to move everything around. Is that what you were asking?

L


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

L: thx, i can live with this.  r/kev


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I also used the browser on the Kindle to download the file onto my Kindle. 

It shows up as a book on the Kindle. From inside the book, you can click on books directly to download them onto your Kindle.

It's so good, it's like shopping the Amazon store, but it's free


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lotus said:


> I also used the browser on the Kindle to download the file onto my Kindle.
> 
> It shows up as a book on the Kindle. From inside the book, you can click on books directly to download them onto your Kindle.
> 
> It's so good, it's like shopping the Amazon store, but it's free


I was just going to say this - the guide is something you can download directly onto your Kindle from the internet. I update my guide once a week or so to see what's new - there's a link for updating right on the guide.
MobileRead also has a similar guide you can download directly to the Kindle - more free books you can browse directly on your Kindle, also updates from a link right in the guide. Type http://www.mobileread.com/mobiguide into your browser on your Kindle to download the guide.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Type http://www.mobileread.com/mobiguide into your browser on your Kindle to download the guide.


Thanks for that link. . . .I've tried to get it before but it never worked.

Ann


----------

